# Rothaarsteig-Eggeweg-Hermannsweg



## MTB-Ulli (25. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich werde im Herbst mit ein paar Freunden ausgehend von Dillenburg über Rothaarsteig-Eggeweg-Hermannsweg nach Rheine fahren. Hat das von Euch schon jemand gemacht? Wenn ja, wo habt ihr übernachtet? Hat jemand einen GPS-Track? usw.

Ihr könnt ja mal von Euren Erfahrungen berichten. 

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## Joscha (26. Januar 2010)

hab alle 3 schon unter den stollen gehabt.

hier zum nachlesen (teilweise uach mit gps-track)
http://tko.vtcg.de/comasy/?id=14


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Ulli (7. März 2010)

Hi,

die Tour steht jetzt; Start ist in Willingen, erste Etappe geht nach Marsberg. Kennt jemand eine schöne Strecke von Willingen nach Marsberg? Prima wäre ein GPS-Track dazu. 

Anschließend weiter über den Eggeweg noch Horn. Ich denke, das werden wir finden, wenn aber jemand auch hier einen GPS-Track hätte wäre das hilfreich.

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## Stevie64 (10. März 2010)

Hi Ulli,
hast du wegen der GPS-Tracks schon mal bei gpsies.com oder gps-tour.info geschaut. Is eigentlich immer was dabei.
Grüße Stevie


----------



## MTB-Ulli (11. März 2010)

Hi Stevie,

da habe ich schon geschaut, die Strecken waren jedoch nicht ganz passend. Wenn niemand etwas geeignetes hat werde ich mir den Track zusammenbasteln. Aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp!

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## wind (21. März 2010)

Ich bin den Eggeweg mal von Horn Richtung Marsberg gefahren, ab Herbram Wald wird der sehr wurzelig, das macht keinen Spaß dort zu fahren, ne Alternative kann ich aber auch nicht bieten. Das Stück bis Herbram Wald ist dehr schön, nur an Sonntagen nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## irdelta (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 

gpx-Daten gibt es unter
http://www.wanderkompass.de/fernwanderweg/nordrhein-westfalen/hermannsweg.html
oder 
http://www.wanderbares-deutschland.de/
dort auch Eggeweg etc.
Dumm nur, daß alles nur von Nord nach Süd ist - sollte man da Präferenzen haben?

Hat jemand schon mal den Anschluß nach Minden/Port Westfalica über den Wittekindsweg probiert, oder ist die Entfernung Osnabrück-
Rheine zu groß?
Welche gpx-Daten könnte man für den Zwischenbereich nutzen?

Gruß aus dem Schwabenländle


----------



## judyclt (21. Oktober 2011)

Osnabrück-Minden ist über den Wittekindsweg eine feine Sache. Bin ich schon gefahren.
Was heißt Entfernung Rheine-Os zu groß?


----------



## irdelta (21. Oktober 2011)

judyclt schrieb:


> Was heißt Entfernung Rheine-Os zu groß?


 
Nicht zu groß, aber mir fehlt nur der Trackanschluß.

Im Süden geht ein Track in den anderen über und ich muß ihn nur an der richtigen Stelle den Wanderweg/-track wechseln.

D.h. bei Osnabrück muß ich den Herrmannsweg vorzeitig verlassen um nach Osnabrück auf den Wittekindsweg zu kommen. Und dafür fehlt mir im Moment noch der Ansatz/Karte/Idee/...


----------



## judyclt (21. Oktober 2011)

So ganz habe ich dein Anliegen immer noch nicht verstanden. Erinnert mich an dieses Video 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31zAEq6Cehw"]Ballack hat Frage nicht verstanden      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Willst du erst nach Rheine fahren und dann nach Minden?
Dann würde ich von Rheine mit dem Zug nach Osnabrück fahren und am Bahnhof Altstadt/Hasetor aussteigen. Dort beginnt nämlich der Wittekindsweg. Ist auch bei Garmin Karten ab Werk enthalten. Führt erst nördlich Richtung Bramsche raus und zweigt dann nach Osten immer über den Kamm nach Minden ab.
Tracks gibt's überall. Einfach mal googlen. Zum Beispiel:
http://www.wanderkompass.de/fernwanderweg/niedersachsen/wittekindsweg.html

Solltest du den Hermannsweg vorzeitig verlassen wollen (was ich nicht machen würde, da noch ein nettes Stück bist Hörstel kommt), dann würde ich bei Bad Iburg einfach der B51 Richtung Osnabrück folgen. Ist zwar eine große Bundesstraße, hat aber immer einen Radweg und geht nur geradeaus bis zum Bahnhof Altstadt/Hasetor. Dann bist du in 50mins auf den Wittekindsweg gewechselt. 
Alternative: Kurz westlich von Bad Iburg dem top ausgeschilderten Teutosenne-Radweg nach Osnabrück folgen. Ist aber etwas weiter. Ist auch in Garmin Karten enthalten. Track gibt's hier:
http://www.bahnradrouten.de/t_s_main01.htm


----------



## irdelta (22. Oktober 2011)

judyclt schrieb:


> So ganz habe ich dein Anliegen immer noch nicht verstanden. Erinnert mich an dieses Video
> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31zAEq6Cehw"]Ballack hat Frage nicht verstanden      - YouTube[/nomedia]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

mal ein paar Tipps aus sog 'Erster Hand' (habe mal in OS direkt am Beginn des Wittekindswegs gewohnt ): Den Wittekindsweg würde ich von dort _nicht_ nehmen, da er dich diagonal von deinem Ziel wegführt, ohne das durch Highlights wieder gutzumachen. Statt dessen würde ich versuchen, den Süd-Nord-Wechsel durch eine Kombination anderer Wanderwege zu machen. Folgende sind erprobt, gut ausgeschildert und MTB-würdig:

Die Georgamarienhütter 0 (Null)
Diva Walk (nicht Diva Tour)
Ahornweg Nordschleife

Wenn du 'quer durch' möchtest, bspw als Strassen-Etappe, empfehle ich, folgende Gegenden mitzunehmen: Deitinghausen/Grambergen oder von OS aus Garthäuser Reihe/Nettetal.

Wenn du verleitet bist, durch Wahl einer reinen Strassenetappe die Strecke in einem Stück zu fahren, kann ich dir beruhigt sagen, dass du das nicht schaffen wirst, inbsedondere zu dieser Jahreszeit  Wo beispielsweise der Untergrund des Teuto oft Muschelkalk-basiert und relativ flott zu befahren ist, ist der Hügelbereich nördlich incl des Wiehengebirges deutlich weicher, lehmiger, schlammiger und somit kräftezehrender. Ich würde das gleich als 2Tagestour einplanen, dann kannst du auch die genannten Wanderwege ohne schlechtes Gewissen mitnehmen.

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## irdelta (22. Oktober 2011)

http://tko.vtcg.de/comasy/?id=14[/quote]

" Die Seite konnte leider nicht gefunden werden "


----------



## Thomas_v2 (22. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht nur so als Anregung:
Ich würde zumindest das Stück bis Ibbenbüren/Dörenthe mitnehmen, weil sich dort nochmal eine ganz andere Umgebung mit Sandstein und Felsen ergibt, was man in dem Stück zwischen Bielefeld und Bad Iburg überhaupt nicht hatte. Außerdem sind die dortigen Felsformationen (Dreikaiserstuhl, Hockendes Weib etc.) auch ganz nett anzuschauen.

Bei Ibbenbüren dann auf den Schafberg (Kraftwerk) und von dort Richtung Piesberg, und ab dann den Einstieg auf den Wittekindsweg suchen. Kraftwerk und Piesberg (Windräder) sind recht markant und von weitem zu sehen, sodass man hier nichtmal unbedingt ein Navi oder Karte benötigt.

Da werden aber sicher einige Kilometer Straße oder Feldweg zwischen sein, denn ganz viel Wald ist da oben nicht.


----------



## Tristero (22. Oktober 2011)

Bin beide Wege neulich gefahren. An zwei verschiedenen Tagen wohlgemerkt! Meine Meinung: Hermann lohnt bis zum Nassen Dreieck, also Bevergern/Hörstel, danach nur noch, "ums gemacht zu haben". Wittekindsweg lohnt eigentlich alles, also auch der Schlenker über Rulle und Engter.

Richtig sinnig wäre sogar, bis Bevergern zu fahren und auf einer Alternativroute (gibt da viele erstklassige Möglichkeiten) bis in den Freden zurück und von dort nach OS. Weiß wovon ich rede, heute gemacht. Der einzige richtig "schöne" Übergang vom Teuto nach OS läuft übrigens m.E. über den Dörenberg und Holzhausen. Zu erreichen einfach, indem man direkt östlich der Gr. Freden nach Norden abschwenkt und ohne Höhenverlust den Sattel ansteuert, auf dem die B51 zwischen Iburg und GM-Hütte den Teuto passiert. Von dort zum Dörenberg (westlichster 300er des Teuto  - ich glaube sogar, nordwestlichster 300er Deutschlands )  und über dessen Nordwestschulter via "Achter de Welt" (der Name ist Programm) nach Holzhsn. Ab dort kurze und flache Asphalteinlange. Ab Sutthsn wahlweise auch wieder neben der Hauptstraße. Track dazu hätte ich sogar auf Anfrage parat.
Alternative: westlich von Iburg den Jägersteig runter, über den Urbergkamm und dann auf den Dörenberg. Gibt fahrerisch mehr her, sind aber mehr hm.


----------



## Joscha (23. Oktober 2011)

irdelta schrieb:


> http://tko.vtcg.de/comasy/?id=14


 
" Die Seite konnte leider nicht gefunden werden "
[/QUOTE]

probiers mal hiermit

http://joscha.karasan.de/comasy/?id=14

bin übrigens dieses jahr nochmal den rothaarsteig gefahren.
Morgens anfahrt nach brilon, dan soweit wie es ging (zeitlich) und gegen 18 uhr in zug gestiegen um wieder in die nähe brilons zu kommen, dan noch nen kleinen nightride zum auto.
war aufjedenfall wieder nen nettes erlebnis, bis auf das wir uns 1 mal schön verfahren haben und bestimmt 20km extra gedreht haben... und durch die "behobenen" sturmschäden sind wir auf dem "weg" geblieben und hatten eine seehr doofe schiebepassage über son "wandersteig" den man auch hätte umfahren können.... fürs nächste mal


----------



## Tristero (11. März 2013)

Wie lang braucht man auf dem Eggeweg etwa von der Velmerstot bis Marsberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luggi2000 (11. März 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> Wie lang braucht man auf dem Eggeweg etwa von der Velmerstot bis Marsberg?


 N'abend , wir sind im letzten Sommer vom Donoperteich gestartet und 
 haben  mit Pausen von morgens 7.00 Uhr bis ca. 15.00 Uhr gebraucht .


----------



## Luggi2000 (11. März 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> Wie lang braucht man auf dem Eggeweg etwa von der Velmerstot bis Marsberg?


 Hi , vom Donoper teich sind es 90 km .
Weiß ja nicht wie eilig Du es hast , wir haben ab Donoper ca. 8Std.
gebraucht . Haben aber reichlich Pausen gemacht .
Sportliche Grüße Werner


----------



## Tristero (11. März 2013)

@Luggi2000: Danke, das klingt ja ganz ok. Donoper Teich sind die Externsteine, oder?

Ich habe gelesen, dass der Eggeweg südlich von Herbram Wald anspruchsvoller werden soll. Kann man das so sagen? Bleibt er denn für durchschittliche HT-Piloten weitestgehend fahrbar?

Ich würde ggf gerne den Rothaarsteig anschließen. Lohnt sich die Abfahrt nach Marsberg sehr? Falls die kein absoluter Kracher ist, wäre ich nämlich sehr versucht, am Kamm zu bleiben und gleich bis Brilon durchzuziehen. Sollte jmd da über einen guten Track verfügen oder gar eine empfehlenswerte Unterkunft in Brilon wissen, immer gerne her damit!


----------



## Luggi2000 (11. März 2013)

Der Eggeweg ist gut fahrbar . Anspruchsvoll oder nicht , keine Ahnung , emfindet jeder anders . Landschaftlich sehr reizvoll ist er sicher .
Lohnenswerte Abfahrt eher nicht .


----------



## Luggi2000 (11. März 2013)

Ach so : Der Donoperteich liegt am Herrmannsweg zwischen Herrmannsdenkmal und Bienenschmidt .


----------



## judyclt (11. März 2013)

> Bleibt er denn für durchschittliche HT-Piloten weitestgehend fahrbar?



Definitiv ja.


----------



## Tristero (12. März 2013)

Danke für die Infos! Jetzt erinnere ich mich auch wieder an den Teich. Dann sollte ich am zweiten Tag wohl bis Brilon kommen können.

Ist hier schon jemand den Rothaarsteig komplett gefahren und kann in etwa abschätzen, wie sich der Zeitbedarf im Vergleich zum Hermannsweg verhält?


----------



## nextfriday (12. März 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> @Luggi2000: Danke, das klingt ja ganz ok. Donoper Teich sind die Externsteine, oder?
> 
> Ich habe gelesen, dass der Eggeweg südlich von Herbram Wald anspruchsvoller werden soll. Kann man das so sagen? Bleibt er denn für durchschittliche HT-Piloten weitestgehend fahrbar?
> 
> Ich würde ggf gerne den Rothaarsteig anschließen. Lohnt sich die Abfahrt nach Marsberg sehr? Falls die kein absoluter Kracher ist, wäre ich nämlich sehr versucht, am Kamm zu bleiben und gleich bis Brilon durchzuziehen. Sollte jmd da über einen guten Track verfügen oder gar eine empfehlenswerte Unterkunft in Brilon wissen, immer gerne her damit!



NeNe, der Donoperteich befindet sich noch mal ca.10 Km weiter Richtung Bielefeld in Detmold und die Externsteine liegen in Horn BM.
Der Eggeweg ist auf jeden Fall durchweg für HT Piloten befahrbar. Die Abfahrt nach Marsberg kannst du getrost rechts liegen lassen, es sei denn du freust dich so wie wir nach 90Km auf eine gute Dönerbude;-) 


Send from my Couch


----------



## Tristero (14. März 2013)

Nicht mehr ganz OWL, aber kennt hier jemand die Westerwaldvariante des Rothaarsteigs? Ich würde die nämlich gerne dranhängen wollen und dann nach Siegen weiterfahren. Mit anderen Worten, als Vollkreis zurück zum Abzweig bei Kalteiche(?) - und dann weiter nach Siegen.

Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage, fährt man die WWV besser mit oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn?

Danke!

P.S.: Suche immer noch Infos bzgl Pension in Brilon und Zeitbedarf Rothaarsteig im Vergleich zum Hermannsweg.


----------



## Tristero (1. September 2015)

Für den Fall, dass noch mal jmd beim Suchen nach Infos auf dieses Thema stößt: Der Rothaarsteig Brilon-Dillenburg läuft etwas schneller als der Hermannsweg (ohne Latrop und sinnigerweise ohne die Klettervariante über den Ginsterkopf; Letzteres habe ich ausprobiert, Ersteres ist mir bekannt). Die bessere Fahrtrichtung ist Nord-Süd. Für die WWV gilt, unbedingt im Uhrzeigersinn fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

